# Peoria Oak No. 460



## gnatboy911 (Feb 17, 2011)

hey guys, i know the stove i'm trying to find info about is older than 69, but...i thought this was a good place to start.   There is a lady that i work with that has an old stove that she might sell.   it is a similar style to this one....older (sorry i'm not very knowledgeable yet on older stoves)

http://www.proxibid.com/AuctionImages/1392/31655/Detail/129.jpg

on the stove is "Peoria Oak No. 460"    does anybody know anything about this stove?   its not too rough...but definitely would need to be fully stripped and refurbished/rechromed etc.   

anybody know of a possible value for a stove like this?

thanks!
Nate.


----------

